# Trade complete w/ Oregon Burls (I feel rich!)



## Mike Jones (Oct 14, 2013)

Several months ago I entered into a trade deal.....turning pepper/salt sets for wood.....with Oregon Burls. Greg Dahl's place is in Grants Pass, Oregon...just a nice 3 hour drive up the interstate. The missus and I had some other business up there and the maples were in brilliant autumn gold colors along the way. Had a very nice visit, and got a chance to see Greg's "burl farm" up close and personal. Greg had told me that he had a piece of boiled madrone set aside for me, and this is the piece that he dug out and plunked down in the trunk of the Corolla.

Pictured here, it nearly fills the trunk of the car and weighs in at over 100 pounds....pure madrone burl cap. Yeah, makes me feel rich!

Thanks, Greg!
[attachment=32712]


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2013)

Very Nice !


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2013)

And he even gave you a $5 tip too? You got a lot better deal from him than I did.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 15, 2013)

I like it. Love to do the same, but Oregon is a bit of a drive for me.

Heh Greg, when are we going to see that mug of yours on TV?

Mike B


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow! That's a great looking chunk of wood!


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 16, 2013)

I am already stalled and losing sleep figuring out the highest and best use of this piece. :dash2:


----------

